# Hello!



## Andyman

Alrite this is Andy Romano told me about this site!


----------



## Charun

welcom


----------



## chocolatecolubrid

Hello and welcome!


----------



## ROMANO

alrite lad


----------



## manda

hey welcome to the forum :lol: 
manda xxx


----------



## t-bo

Hi, and welcome


----------



## Anonymous

Hiya welcome to the forum :lol:


----------



## Andyman

*Reptiles*

I were wonderin wat i cud keep in a terarium with White cloud mountain minows, reptile/amphibian wise cz i dnt want dem gettin eaten!


----------



## nattyb

hi andyman


----------



## Andyman

Alrite nattyb ows u?


----------



## nattyb

im good thanks for asking


----------



## cornmorphs

hi andy, welcome dude


----------



## Andyman

Alrite cornmorphs! im kinda new 2 this! im gatherin that "egg" under my name means im a beginner bt ow i get a pic ov my choice onto there?


----------



## cornmorphs

yeah i think so, not sure about the 2nd question though. i'm useless with computers


----------



## nattyb

goto profile at the top of the screen then youll find the avatar section where u can upload a pic from your comp


----------



## Andyman

lol cornmorphs im only gd on msngers lol nout else + thx nattyb u'll soon find out wether ive wrked it out or nt!


----------



## cornmorphs

lol, as long as its not just me


----------



## Andyman

Nattb i seem 2 ave dun as u sed bt i cnt see da pic dares ment 2 b a beardie !


----------



## cornmorphs

i cant post pics, i get lost reading the explaination


----------



## Andyman

lmao i finki i shud stik 2 da writin n da writin only! lol


----------



## cornmorphs

yeah, but it gets boring with no pics on the site though


----------



## Andyman

kk ill ave another go! wid any luk it mite wrk dis time! if only i ad a rep ov my own 2 put on as da pic! i ave me fish bt nt really conveniant 4 dis site are day!


----------



## nattyb

did u find the avatar bit ?
if yes all you have to do is make sure your pic i fits the requirements
ie no more than 6kb and 80x80 pixels (u can change these in photoshop etc)
then select upload avatar from your machine choose ur pic thats it


----------



## Andyman

i fink dat where im goin wrong da pic mst b 2 big! ill ave another go wid a smaller pic thx Nattb!


----------



## Andyman

i jst noticed ive jst gon frm an egg 2 a hatchling! lol


----------



## nattyb

still aint got a pic though lol!


----------



## Andyman

lol cnt find a small enuf 1 n i aint gt a clue ow 2 reduce 2 size ov dem!


----------



## nattyb

in your photoeditor ie paintshoppro picture it etc select resize itll normally give you the choice of cm inches or pixels hope that helps


----------



## Andyman

im opeless i mite aswell leave it 4 2nite im spendin all my time tryin 2 get a pic on lol i'll get 1 on sooner or l8er trust me!


----------



## nattyb

dont worry mate im crap wiv comps mi sen!


----------



## LeeH

hi there
i don't think theres no reptile/amphibian that can live with fish unless one or the other getting eaten :!: 
lee


----------



## tazzyasb

hello


----------

